# Sewing Machines



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Need your suggestions. I am a intermediate to experienced sewer. I need to purchase a new machine and I want a machine that is computerized, of well quality, sews thru denim but it does not need a zillion different stitches on it. Any suggestions from all u great KPer's out there?


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I have a Juki which is a great brand of machine. I think it's always best to visit a sewing machine specialist and try a machine out for size before you purchase one. I bought mine with a view to possibly needing it to do more things in the future, so it's not so advanced beyond my capabilities but it might mean I can use more facilities on it if I progress with my sewing. I didn't want to buy one now then think I need a better one in 5 years time. Food for thought.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

I love my bernina. I don't know if you are in us and don't know if they sell them all over


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

I love my Janome. Computerized, some decorative stitches, quiet, and beautiful even stitches.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a Singer Stylist that suits my current needs for sewing, but I'm a quilter too and am saving for either a Bernina or something else along those lines. I agree about trying before you buy!

Here's a pic of my Singer:


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Luckylady7929 said:


> I love my bernina. I don't know if you are in us and don't know if they sell them all over


I love Bernina. Everything is solid, no plastic.


----------



## freerun (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a husqvarna viking. Would not recommend it.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I would have a Janome every time. I have had 3 of them in my 45+ years of sewing. Good luck with your research on the one that is best suited for your needs.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

freerun said:


> I have a husqvarna viking. Would not recommend it.


I gave my Viking to my dtr who still uses it! My Mom bought it in 1974 and died shortly after that. I bought it from my Dad and made nearly everything my wore for many years. I upgraded to an electronic one about 10 years ago (Viking) and like that one too. Mine is not computerized and frankly I'd steer away from one that is, repairs are costly! I'd like to find a nice old Singer Featherweight!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a Singer machine, with many different stitches; and a Singer serger, and a pretty simple Brother. Last week I decided to work on all the machines, and go through all my threads and notions, and organize the whole area. It took all day. My machines are all in good working order now. While doing this, I watched some helpful videos about keeping sewing machines in good working order. On three of these videos, they suggested buying a Brother, if you did not sew daily, and also said it was the most inexpensive to purchase, and they have videos to help YOU repair it, if ever it breaks down. I thought that was pretty good info. I had a Pfaff, which was my favorite...now that I don't sew that much...Brother!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

For me, Elna every time!


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

I am on my second Bernina, only because I wanted a fancier machine. Otherwise I would still be using my old Bernina. My Mom bought a Bernina after I got my first one. We love them.

Having said that, go to a store and try out the different machines To see which one you like.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! This is wonderful info. We have 2 quilting stores in my are that sell only Berninas. I know of Juki but none in are. Plenty of places to buy the Brother machines but I have really been looking at the Janome machines. Wow..it's confusing. Telling the sellers in these stores that I want a well made machine with defineytly some stiches and button holes without going crazy dioesnt seem to work. They seem to only want to sell the highest end machines there are because "I'm a experienced sewer." I don't quilt so I don't need that. Don't care about embroidery so I don't need that but they still want to sell it all to me. I've done research but when they list their machines, I can't tell the good from the bad.
Thanks so for listening.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

SORRY...should have done spell check!


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> I would have a Janome every time. I have had 3 of them in my 45+ years of sewing. Good luck with your research on the one that is best suited for your needs.


Which Janome do u have?


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone like a Brother machine?


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

SKRB said:


> I am on my second Bernina, only because I wanted a fancier machine. Otherwise I would still be using my old Bernina. My Mom bought a Bernina after I got my first one. We love them.
> 
> Having said that, go to a store and try out the different machines To see which one you like.


 If u don't mind me asking.......How expensive are Berninas?


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Barbaradey said:


> If u don't mind me asking.......How expensive are Berninas?


When I purchased mine in 1999 I paid $2300 for the machine and a large cabinet/sewing table. I sewed semi professionally and wanted more bells and whistles for wedding dresses.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Same here


Sneak mom said:


> I love my Janome. Computerized, some decorative stitches, quiet, and beautiful even stitches.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

SKRB said:


> When I purchased mine in 1999 I paid $2300 for the machine and a large cabinet/sewing table. I sewed semi professionally and wanted more bells and whistles for wedding dresses.


Yes. My friend told me she paid $3000.00 for her but it has lots of bells and whistles. If this was 10 years ago, I would think it over but I now know I would never use half of those great designs. The Berninas are a beautiful machine!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Sneak mom said:


> I love my Janome. Computerized, some decorative stitches, quiet, and beautiful even stitches.


Have a Janome also :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have both Babylock and Pfaff- the Pfaff has an IDT foot system that feeds thick or layered fabric. I do not need a walking foot with it and have not had any trouble sewing denim or thick fabics. I truly love my Pfaff. I like my Babylock machines too. If I were you, I would find dealers and go sew on all the brands of machines- find what you like best.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> I have both Babylock and Pfaff- the Pfaff has an IDT foot system that feeds thick or layered fabric. I do not need a walking foot with it and have not had any trouble sewing denim or thick fabics. I truly love my Pfaff. I like my Babylock machines too. If I were you, I would find dealers and go sew on all the brands of machines- find what you like best.


This sounds great! Which model do u have? Thanks so


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I _do_ quilt, but not free motion-yet. I had a Brother, paid $65? or so for it 7 years ago, made gun sleeves, curtains, and several quilts on it. 
My mil gave me a Singer Simple (she bought it at Sears) this last fall, and my youngest sis borrowed the Brother to make blankets for her babies. 
I don't know what your price range is, but I would recommend NOT buying from Walmart, whatever you buy ( different working parts, less options). 
Having said that, my Brother came from walmart, so I guess it's not too bad.

hee hee... totally off topic, but when my youngest sister was born, the then baby of the family told mom he didn't want a sister, to take her back to Kmart :lol:


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine is Pfaff. Had it for two years and loving it. So far I made 6 baby cot quilts 2 sets of curtains. The shop that sold it had classes to start you off. It showed me what the machine can do. So that was helpful. Also knowing that you can have your machine serviced with them or if there is problem you can contact them is reassuring. Good luck. I am sure you'll find the perfect machine that suits you.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Bernina I have had since 1974. Cast aluminum, no nylon gears. Not computerized but I don't need it to be. Will sew from chiffon to leather and vinyl with no problems. Had it serviced only twice in that time. I keep it cleaned and oiled myself.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

After 3 years still in love with my Janome. Bought it (Model 6300P) because of the larger harp to accommodate the quilting I was doing. It's a powerful yet gentle machine and easily sews everything from sheer curtains to luggage repairs with little 'set-up' fussing.


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

As a sewing machine repair mechanic, I can tell you the newer Pfaff and Bernina machines are nothing like the old power houses you have. To keep the cost at a more reasonable price they have cut corners and as such they are not the machines they used to be. 

Jamome, Babylock, Bernina, Pfaff and Brother all make good machines. Some more reasonable than others in price. I suggest you make a list of the features you have to have, then determine your price range. Then visit stores to try different machines, giving your list to the sales person. If they steer you in a much higher price range, then leave. To me these are not reputable sales people but only trying to get the sale at the highest price. Get the best machine you can afford and enjoying sewing. Best of luck!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a brother embroidery machine. Love how it cuts the threads with a button and how it sews. But I have had it for a long time and not used to anything else. Try them all if you have a chance. Then make a decision.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

I have inherited my mother's Bernina and it is very solid, though I think expensive to buy. In the UK Brother seems a strong brand. However, if you do a web search with your requirements you should get some idea of what is on the market where you live.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

I am on my second Pfaff. My first one purchased 58 years ago, gave it to one of my daughters and bought a new one. That was 30 years ago. Both have served well and both still running. In my opinion it is woth the extra $$ to buy a good machine, if you can afford it. Happy hunting.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Barbaradey said:


> This sounds great! Which model do u have? Thanks so


My Pfaff is the Performance 2058. It is older and is a wonderful machine. It does a lot (hundreds of decorative stitches, including quilting stitches, plus stitch creator ) but it is not an embroidery machine, I have another machine for embroidery. One feature that I love in the new machines is the automatic thread cutter. 
At one of the classes I took, I sewed on a Janome- it was a computerized machine and had the auto thread cutter, quiet a few decorative stitches and was super easy to use- that was the only time I ever used one but it did leave a good impression- the price was very reasonable too. 
You can go to the manufacturer websites and look at all their machines- then find dealers and go try them out- have fun.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a Bernina and a Husqvarna. Both are the dream machine you described.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Love my Bernina. I've had this machine (MODEL 1230) since 1995 and have had no trouble at all with it. Do have it cleaned every 12-18 months. Also have the very basic model Bernina for those few days my 1230 is in the shop being cleaned! If I had to get another machine, it would be a Bernina again.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I recently upgraded to a Babyloc, Symphony. I really like it. The machine has everything I could ever want to use and then more. I also just bought a Babyloc Serger and couldn't be more pleased. The Quilt and Sewing store has great customer service including a repair person who works on all types of machines. 
The store you purchase from is important . Mine gives classes free for a new machine purchase, helping you to learn all the "bells and whistles. Good luck with your decision. Try out the machines you are interested in. Happy Day.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree...the Elna!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Barbaradey said:


> Which Janome do u have?


I have a My Style with the 18 stitches. It is great to use for general sewing, patchwork and quilting. The automatic buttonhole is great. You attach a foot with a tray section that holds a button that you are going to use on the garment and it makes the buttonhole to match....all automatically. Sews denim and fine fabric like a dream. As you can see I do love my Janome. Here is a photo of the latest version of my machine.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I just bought a Janome that was reconditioned for $149.00 from my sewing machine repair man. I love it. Being in the alterations business, I have many machines and many brands. Since they sold the Singer name, I do not trust them anymore. And yes, stay away from Walmart machines, they can not be fixed.


----------



## k-9shines (Jan 6, 2014)

I LOVE my Viking and if I ever buy another, it will be another Viking. I kept my old White which is the best for any heavy duty sewing such as on denim. It is a real workhorse. I have a Brother which I use to take with me to quilting group, but wouldn't recommend it for anything other than that. I also have a Bernina serger which I love. I lost my faith in Singer many years ago.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

conniesews said:


> I just bought a Janome that was reconditioned for $149.00 from my sewing machine repair man. I love it. Being in the alterations business, I have many machines and many brands. Since they sold the Singer name, I do not trust them anymore. And yes, stay away from Walmart machines, they can not be fixed.


This is true- my daughter bought a Brother from Walmart against my advice and it could not be repaired when it stopped working barely a year later. I think special machines are made for Walmart- if you buy a Brother, but it from a dealer. Many people love their Brother machines.


----------



## Charquilter (Mar 26, 2011)

You didn't say how much you wanted to spend. Brother has some of the best low end machines starting at less than 300. I don't know any quilter who has bought one they didn't like. I have a 6 yr old Brother Innovis QC model. New ones are going for 3000+. This model has a sensor to detect fabric thickness while sewing. It sews beautifully over jean seams when I hem them. Most sewing machine stores have good used machines they have taken in trade. Janome is another reliable, affordable brand.


----------



## april1963 (May 29, 2013)

I am a 4-H sewing advisor and certified matter clothing educator....sewing kids use the viking, I use the bernina.


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

My dtr has a Janome and I like it even better than my Pfaff. The computerized machines are wonderful in that they automatically adjust the tension for whatever type fabric you are sewing.


----------



## freerun (Aug 1, 2013)

to clarify why I do not recommend the Viking. When I first started sewing about 10 years ago, I bought the cheapest computerized Viking that would monogram and embroider. When I upgraded, the software had been changed, and everything I had bought was useless. I have since upgraded again, and the software had again changed. My friends say the Janome keeps the software when the models change. That is a big plus in my book.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> I love Bernina. Everything is solid, no plastic.


That USED TO BE the case, but is not any longer according to the Bernina dealer that I just talked with this week. If you can find an older one, they were solid. They are now made in China, granted at a factory that is 'controlled', but still.....no longer in Europe.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a 20 year old Pfaff that I love. Never any problem. My mother and sisters swear by the Janome. My suggestion. Take some samples of fabrics you want to be sure of the machine sewing on and go to the dealer. Try out the machine on your samples. Note: I said your samples. Not the ones the dealers use. You may even want to make notes on how each machine felt to you. Then make your choice with your experience.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

LittleRedHen said:


> As a sewing machine repair mechanic, I can tell you the newer Pfaff and Bernina machines are nothing like the old power houses you have. To keep the cost at a more reasonable price they have cut corners and as such they are not the machines they used to be.
> 
> Jamome, Babylock, Bernina, Pfaff and Brother all make good machines. Some more reasonable than others in price. I suggest you make a list of the features you have to have, then determine your price range. Then visit stores to try different machines, giving your list to the sales person. If they steer you in a much higher price range, then leave. To me these are not reputable sales people but only trying to get the sale at the highest price. Get the best machine you can afford and enjoying sewing. Best of luck!


 Agree with LittleRedHen! Very good advice!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have a Singer machine, with many different stitches; and a Singer serger, and a pretty simple Brother. Last week I decided to work on all the machines, and go through all my threads and notions, and organize the whole area. It took all day. My machines are all in good working order now. While doing this, I watched some helpful videos about keeping sewing machines in good working order. On three of these videos, they suggested buying a Brother, if you did not sew daily, and also said it was the most inexpensive to purchase, and they have videos to help YOU repair it, if ever it breaks down. I thought that was pretty good info. I had a Pfaff, which was my favorite...now that I don't sew that much...Brother!


I'm so glad I looked in on this posting and saw your reply. I need a new machine, but just something basic for only occasional sewing. I had an old Singer, that died a long, long time ago. I've been using my mother's old Sear's Kenmore, which is a relic. It works well enough on heavier weight fabrics, but "eats" up anything sheer. I would like to make some new window covering and valances, but a new machine comes first. I have looked a little, but needed some direction. I think a Brother brand might be the right choice for my needs. Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

I have also been following this thread. I have a 30-40 year old Singer Fashionmate, that I haven't used in years. Hubby just cleaned and oiled it (all metal inside) and I think it will be okay for basic sewing - the fanciest stitch this machine has is zig-zag in three different widths!! I am just a 60 year old, occasional hobby sewer, so I cannot justify spending lots of money on a machine, but I did want to get a dependable machine with some decorative stitches and that will allow me to learn machine quilting. Any suggestions under $500 (would prefer under $300, but I'm not sure if that is feasible...). 
Thanks to everyone for all their helpful advise on this thread - I've learned a lot already.


----------



## Tausha49 (Mar 12, 2014)

Over the 45 years of my sewing career, I have used many, many different brands. My last machine was a Janome and I loved it but it cost a pretty penny. Not as expensive as some but still not cheap. 

I did some searching on line last year for a machine that did everything I wanted and how much they cost. I found a Brother Project Runway machine that met all of my "wants." The price was right. Since I already had a Brother Embroidery machine and was very happy with that, I decided to get the Brother Project Runway.

I love it! It didn't break the bank and it does everything I want. Since then, I have bought a Brother Serger and love it.

I have no complaints and I am not broke!

I agree with the suggestion to go try the machines!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I love my Janomes. I have the Horizon and the Magnolia. The Magnolia is a great size for traveling.

http://content.janome.com/index.cfm/Machines/Sewing-Quilting

Elle


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Sewing machines have come a long baby, from the time I purchased my last sewing machine. It's not fancy-schmancy but it can sew over denim, fabric suede, vinyl, silk, etc. I have one pkg of gold-ball needles that I use for knits, jerseys or other slippery fabrics. As a beginning sewer, a fancy machine is too expensive and not going to help you become a better seamstress. I would also suggest that you get familiar with taking your measurements become you put pattern to fabric. Unless of course, you are of the size or close to the pattern, Hold the pattern up and see where the waistline and hip measurements hit your body. And why you purchase patterns, always buy by the hip measurement or widest part of your body. The basics are important for apparel. Nothing is more discouraging than putting together an item that doesn't fit properly. When I lived away from home, I rented a sewing machine. Call your sewing outlets and dealers and see if you can rent, or take classes, etc. Get a business card from them in case you have questions.


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have always had a Singer, but 10 years ago when I was about to quit working fulltime, I decided to invest in a machine that did many things and had a good reputation. I purchased a Janome 4800 and am very happy with it except for one thing. The bobbin must be removed to fill. For me that is a drag.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a Janome mechanical HD 1000.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have a Singer machine, with many different stitches; and a Singer serger, and a pretty simple Brother. Last week I decided to work on all the machines, and go through all my threads and notions, and organize the whole area. It took all day. My machines are all in good working order now. While doing this, I watched some helpful videos about keeping sewing machines in good working order. On three of these videos, they suggested buying a Brother, if you did not sew daily, and also said it was the most inexpensive to purchase, and they have videos to help YOU repair it, if ever it breaks down. I thought that was pretty good info. I had a Pfaff, which was my favorite...now that I don't sew that much...Brother!


Everything you said about a Brother is correct. I still have a Brother that I used in my sewing school many many years ago before the industry went flat. My old machine (different brand and more than 24 years old) now needs repair and I've done lots of work for others on my old Brother....like the batteries - it just keeps going. It zig-zags, straight stitches, forward, backward, and has a few decorative on it. I'd sure look into a Brother before I commit to any other machine.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have been sewing (my first love) for over 50 years. My 1st machine was a basic White back when they were made very well. I went from that to a Viking which I would never get again. After the Viking I debated between Pfaff and Bernina. I went with Pfaff because the Bernina dealer was a jerk and have been with Pfaff for many years. My last purchase was again a Pfaff. I still want to try a Bernina but at my age, this Pfaff will probably be my last machine. I think the 2 best machines you can buy in the USA are the Pfaff and Bernina. I don't know about Bernina but Pfaff has a model to fit your needs and they are reasonably priced. I suspect Bernina can offer the same. A word of caution: the dealer makes a big difference. When we lived across the state the Pfaff dealer that I had to go to (for maintenance) was horrible and expensive. I would never have bought a machine from him. Thinking of him reminds me to say that I would not buy from a dealer who carries too many brands. How can they do right by any brand if they stock 3 - 5 major brands, especially when most brand offer a variety of machines? Well, I've blabbed on a lot but I love sewing and getting the right machine for you is important to your sewing success. Good luck and enjoy shopping. But check all that's available before making a decision.


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

I have two Berninas: a 1630 which I use to do just about everything and an Artista 630 which sews, quilts and embroiders. I love them both. Love both of them. Sometimes use at the same time; sewing on 1630 and doing embroidery on 630.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

ann-other-knitter said:


> I love Bernina. Everything is solid, no plastic.


I love Bernina-mine sews through denim no problems.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I have Brother machines, and I also bought last year a PFAFF ambition 1.5 and it seems to sew through everything so far. 
Does wonderful on Embroidery (as I make scarves for the rescue dogs and put all sorts of cute designs and sayings on them).


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have had Berninas in the past and have just recently bough a Brother. It's like buying a computer.....don't overbuy for your use. Know what you want to do with a machine. Viking, Bernina, Janome, Pfaff, Brother, Elna all make good machines with good stitch quality. See and sew on as many different machines as you can. If you're going to take your machine to take classes, think about the weight and portability. Good luck and enjoy your new machine....jj


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

Barbaradey said:


> Need your suggestions. I am a intermediate to experienced sewer. I need to purchase a new machine and I want a machine that is computerized, of well quality, sews thru denim but it does not need a zillion different stitches on it. Any suggestions from all u great KPer's out there?


I have a Janome and I love it!!!!!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I love my Pfaff machine - 15 years old now. The IDT foot is fantastic and I have done a lot of sewing of thick fabrics as well as sheer silks. 
Prices vary and some of the cheaper Pfaffs now don't have the IDT foot.
You will know which one is right when you find it - try some out when you go to a dealer. Enjoy your shopping!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sneak mom said:


> I love my Janome. Computerized, some decorative stitches, quiet, and beautiful even stitches.


I totally agree, any model you go for will not disappoint you!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I have 2 babylocks and one singer love them all.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

LittleRedHen said:


> As a sewing machine repair mechanic, I can tell you the newer Pfaff and Bernina machines are nothing like the old power houses you have. To keep the cost at a more reasonable price they have cut corners and as such they are not the machines they used to be.
> 
> Jamome, Babylock, Bernina, Pfaff and Brother all make good machines. Some more reasonable than others in price. I suggest you make a list of the features you have to have, then determine your price range. Then visit stores to try different machines, giving your list to the sales person. If they steer you in a much higher price range, then leave. To me these are not reputable sales people but only trying to get the sale at the highest price. Get the best machine you can afford and enjoying sewing. Best of luck!


This is just the best info ever! It makes such sense and very realistic. I have been doing some new research and found some new sewing machine stores to go to. Pfaff, bernina and Janome. I will go in with MY LIST OF MUST HAVES. Then I will sew on them. Thanks so much!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Love my Bernina, before that I loved my old Singer, still love it, but it's pretty much worn out, after sewing for 5 kids plus me and a couple husbands, plus neighbor kids. My daughter got a Bernina after I got mine and told her how much I loved it, then a few years ago she got her second one. Many of the brands are very good, it's like a pair of shoes, what fits best is best for you. Go try out a few, at places you can take your time at without someone trying to 'sell' you something. You can't find out if you are going to like it or love it, or hate it in 3 minutes.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I had a Singer for over 35 years. The worm gears finally went and it would cost over $200 to fix and the parts were about $15 or less.
I heard that Singer had been sold to another company and not the quality that they used to be.
Janome electronic was suggested to me.
But, I wanted a manual machine. I settled for a Brother 53 stitch machine and I love it.
I have made lots of double sided aprons and reversible totes with it.
This is the pattern I use for the aprons. I add D rings to make the neck strap adjustable and pockets to both sides of the apron.
http://www.spoolsewing.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/apronpattern1.pdf
Dick


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Barbaradey said:


> If u don't mind me asking.......How expensive are Berninas?


Berninas are not cheap but you got a machine for life. My old one is 45 years old and still working like a charm. The newer ones are really nice but I find I always go back to the old one. I'm so used to it....


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a Riccar that I bought in 1976 and have only had it tuned up once. Very solid. NO PLASTIC PARTS, which wear out quickly. I bought it to replace the Singer I wore out in 5 years of lots of sewing. I also have a Viking for Embroidery.


----------



## Tausha49 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your projects! Very nice.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Tausha49 said:


> Thank you for sharing your projects! Very nice.


Thank you fro the compliment.
I have sewn a lot of things over the years.
Curtains, chair covers, a vest and apron for my wife when she was a waitress, pocket books and lots of crafts.
Dick


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> I had a Singer for over 35 years. The worm gears finally went and it would cost over $200 to fix and the parts were about $15 or less.
> I heard that Singer had been sold to another company and not the quality that they used to be.
> Janome electronic was suggested to me.
> But, I wanted a manual machine. I settled for a Brother 53 stitch machine and I love it.
> ...


Beautiful work! Also, thanks for the great pattern :thumbup:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love my Bernina. I chose it in part because if the staff in the store. The wanted my business. The store is convieneint for question, classes and service. 

Robin


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Been sewing for 60 years and I have bought 3 Singers, still using two of them plus my serger. Mine will sew anything and they get a lot of working out. I have the Quantum 6000, but Singer is so limited on choices now. Best bet is to go try several until you find what works for you, we all have our favorites. Enjoy what ever you choose.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have had a Nechi Nora for over 53 years & it is great--not plastic. Not sure where they are sold but would recommend one for sure. It has only been in shop one time in all these years--I broke a needle down in it & couldn't get it out! I quilt for charity so it gets lots of use!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Have used a Kenmore (Sears) for 40 years and loved it. Bought a used Baby-lock
embroidery sewing machine 3 years ago and LOVE it. I didn't know machines could thread themselves until I looked. They have come a long way since my Kenmore, but I still sew on it some.


----------



## maomac (Oct 21, 2013)

I bought a Pfaff about 2 years ago primarily because of the distance between the needle and the right side of the machine (can't think of the technical name). It was promoted for quilting but I like the space for any sewing project. It is what sold me over the Bernina. I think other machines may now have this larger work space. I also have a 40 year old Bernina which has performed great. I agree with the others - do your research, try them out, remember your budget and enjoy what feels right to you.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Barbaradey said:


> This is just the best info ever! It makes such sense and very realistic. I have been doing some new research and found some new sewing machine stores to go to. Pfaff, bernina and Janome. I will go in with MY LIST OF MUST HAVES. Then I will sew on them. Thanks so much!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Forgot to mention that when we visited our daughter in Texas, I bought a Brother machine to make her curtains. It wasn't too expensive and I loved it! (My own machine is a Pfaff but I found the Brother easy to use.)

The shop, as part of the purchase deal, provided in store demonstrations and I could have gone in there for two workshops. Maybe I will when we visit next month.

Barbaradey - have fun and enjoy your shopping! do let us know how it goes and what you choose.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

THANKS SO EVERYBODY!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I LOVE my Pfaff!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Reyna said:


> For me, Elna every time!


Yes, love my Elna, she's a work horse!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> I love Bernina. Everything is solid, no plastic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have had many different brands and have always come back to Pfaff. I still have the one I bought in 1975 and it still works beautifully. I now have the Creative Sensation and am quite happy with it. 

Which ever machine you choose, I recommend you make sure there is a dealer that offers repair service within easy driving distance. I made the mistake of buying a machine from a dealer 2 hours away because I got such a great deal, but then my local dealer refused to work on any machines that didn't come from his store! That meant a 2 hr ride every time I wanted it to get it's annual service, etc.


----------

